# Work out help...



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Basically at the moment a friend and I are doing the 100 push up challenge, we were at the last day on week 4 and we both failed to meet the target, so as it says we decided to re-do the week.

So we started on monday, this is where the problem is.

The first time we did day 1 of week 4 (Monday) i smashed easily, The second time i did it , this monday ( the second time around as we are re-doing the week) We both really struggled?

Can anyone explain why, surley it should get much easier - not harder??!


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

It could a number of things!

Lots of things can effect your performance, sleep pattern, hydration, mental mood, food intake, even the quality of the push-ups (you may have performed them better this week - going lower/slower etc, therefore unable to do as many). You could just have been having an 'off day'. Wouldn't worry about it too much - see how you get on today.

HTH


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey same here!
I also feel I'm getting weaker not stronger


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Try having a week off from it then go back and try again mate. You should see much better improvments then. Is that the article in mens fitness?


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

agreed
if you arent used to training, then your muscles will be tired


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the above!

Quality of the push ups have stayed the same i would say - we're going to finish this week then have a week off i think - give us chance to full re-cooparate


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

ROBS3 said:


> It could a number of things!
> 
> Lots of things can effect your performance, sleep pattern, hydration, mental mood, food intake, even the quality of the push-ups (you may have performed them better this week - going lower/slower etc, therefore unable to do as many). You could just have been having an 'off day'. Wouldn't worry about it too much - see how you get on today.
> 
> HTH


Some top advice :thumb:

I often have bad days and real good days, however it does help that I have had a good nights sleep and eaten properly before a workout :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

For those saying that they are feeling weaker and it's getting harder not easier with time - try and stick to it and push past that barrier. Easy to say I know, but trust me, there will come a point when you break past this stage and what was previously a 'brick wall' of push up reps (or anything for that matter), you will sail past and you'll wonder how you could only manage that amount before. It's not _that_ long ago that I could only do about 30/40 but there came a point where I seemed to sail past that number without any effort at all. Bear with it and it will start getting easier :thumb:


----------

